# مشاريع مدارس



## احمد توني (14 أكتوبر 2007)

محتاج ياجماعه مشاريع مدارس بلانات واجهات ضروري جدا ده اول طلب ارجو المساعده


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (14 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي الكريم .
ابحث في قسم الهندسه المدنيه عن مشاريع مدارس في هذا الملتقى .
وكذلك هناك مدرسة نموذجيه اسمها مدرسة روضة المعرفه في مدينة جده- المملكه العربيه السعوديه .
بالامكان ان تحصل على مخططاتها بالبحث تحت هذا الاسم في النت .
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله .


----------



## احمد توني (15 أكتوبر 2007)

انا مقصدش مشروع مدرسه تنفيذي او وركينج انا اقصد مشروع معماري لقسم هندسه معماريه بلانات واجهات قطاعات مناظير ...الخ...شكرا عالمساعده


----------



## أروى (15 أكتوبر 2007)

دة مشروع مدرسة يارب تستفيد منه


----------



## أروى (15 أكتوبر 2007)

دة الدور الارضى للمدرسة


----------



## احمد توني (15 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا عالمشروع وفعلا استفدت منه


----------



## 3omdamazzika (5 ديسمبر 2008)

gameeel awy teslam edak


----------



## أبو علي338 (31 يناير 2009)

أحتاج كتابة مشروع عن المكيفاتplease


----------



## أبو علي338 (31 يناير 2009)

ريد صورا لمكيفات هيروس جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hend_mh (2 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الامة


----------



## محمد عبد الغني حاف (11 أكتوبر 2009)

merci moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشروع رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## seeeda73 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشروع جميل اوي والله لكن برضو مش موضح البلان تمام


----------



## ToOoFi (13 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله بيك اخي العزيز


----------



## سلمى هاشم (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل جدااااااااااااااا بس بجد محتاجه اكتر لوسمحتم حد يساعدنى


----------



## شمس الايمان (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_sam (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مشروع جميل جدا


----------



## mohamed2009 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## أوماقا (13 أبريل 2010)

محتاج معلومات عن كيفية تصميم مدرسة نموذجية........للأساس بليييييييييز


----------



## م عبدالله محمد (13 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس علي المشروع


----------



## fadymagdy (25 نوفمبر 2010)

من فضلكم يا جماعة احتاج لمشاريع مدارس ولكن من فضلكم تكون اتوكاد وبمساحات كبيرة
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## raghda35 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

لو سمحتوا فى حد عندو مساقط افقية لمشاريع مدارس


----------



## امجد محمد الشيخ (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shrief_g (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------

